# 63 Yr Old Ex-Lawyer looking to Retire in Tijuana



## LPat (Nov 15, 2013)

I am interested in retiring in Tijuana/Rosarito Beach.

I will be spending a vacation week in Rosarito Beach from 12/20/13 to 12/27/13.

I am interested in meeting up with ExPat Retirees to get info on retirement in Mexico.

:wave:


----------

